# Pre TT preparation?



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

I have 1 week to go before a 40km TT next Sunday, and have a few questions regarding the last few days before the race. 

-Rest days Thurs. and Friday?

-The day before (Sat.)? What type of riding and how much?

-Pre race warmup routine?

-Carbo loading? Approx. how many extra calories per day? For how many days?

Any other tips/tricks anyone could recommend?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## overgeared (Mar 22, 2011)

i'd make friday a rest day and do something to prime the legs on saturday, perhaps 20 minutes a little below flat out, or a couple of sets of 10 minutes at that sort of intensity, of course with a warm up and a nice gentle warm down. not forgetting to eat within 30 minutes of finishing.

between now and thursday it depends if you feel like your fitness is missing anything, maybe do some vo2max intervals (sets of 4 minutes at upto 120% of threshold power), just to really hone the top end and make threshold riding, the level you'll be using in the 40k TT, seem comfortable in comparison.


----------



## megmarc (Oct 7, 2005)

Slegros, you dont mention whether you have much experience in 40K TT's or not, but based on your questions I am just guessing this is fairly new to you. Simply for background I am 60 years old have been doing TTs for about the last 10 years. Each year as I start a new season I refer back to the link below which reminds me of many of the things you forget in the off season. There will be much more information than you need, but I think it will be helpfull. My routine has become fairly simple. Make sure your bike is in good shape, hydrate before the race, figure a way to monitor your effort ( I use a heart rate monitor, but the better races use power meeters, and just try to improve. Hope the link helps.

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php/421441-Before-you-start-another-TT-thread-click-here.


----------



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. 

What I was looking for specifically was training protocols for the final few days of prep, or pre-race protocols that have been proven to increase performance. Along the lines of the warm-up routine for the CTS field test. Like this, but for pre-race day and warmup:

http://www.sportsci.org/jour/05/amt-m.htm

I was also hoping perhaps that some of the coaches on the forum could chime in with their experiences in this respect, and provide anecdotal evidence of what has and hasn't worked for their athletes.


----------



## megmarc (Oct 7, 2005)

OK, I understand. I am probably not qualified to help you much with that. I still struggle with that myself. You might also try slowtwitch.com which is a triathlon specific sight similar to road bike review. If I cant find something on here I usually find it on slowtwitch. Excellent advice there, as well as here. Did you try posting your question in the training forum instead of the coaches forum. Just IMO the training forum seems to be much more responsive to questions and help. Good luck


----------

